# Make levo @ 500w last as long as an extended SL @ 480W



## Whiterabbitt (May 16, 2020)

I can run a Levo SL at full power for 80% of a ride and the battery lasts >30 miles, maybe 35-ish.

what power do you recon a levo needs to be at to last 35+ miles on the 500w battery? Can it do it on trail? Does it need to be eco? Eco-plus? Eco-light?

what say you guys?


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Miles and vertical is what kills the battery. I can get about 7000ft vert on my 700wh all in eco in my Levo Carbon expert. 5000 ft vert on a 500wh all in eco.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Yeah, I can squeeze 5000 ft and 40 miles out of my 500w Pivot Shuttle with mostly Eco and maybe 25% Trail. I rarely use the Turbo or Boost mode. I find it too fast and takes the fun out of my riding. I'm usually on twisty and carvy trails with lots of vertical gain as well. The fastest setting is nice for fireroads and things like that. You have to stay in the middle setting more, in order to have the battery last longer.


----------

